# Ozzy says Bill Ward too fat to play



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess we will never know exactly why he is not on this tour. I never heard this one before.

Source: Guitar World interview


“I don’t think he could have done the gig, to be honest. He’s incredibly overweight," Osbourne said. "A drummer has to be in shape. He’s already had two heart attacks. I don’t want to be responsible for his life.”

According to MetalInsider.net, Osbourne had some negative opinions about Ward's performance at Sabbath's initial rehearsals for 13, the band's new album. "We looked at Bill, and he couldn’t remember what the fuck we were doing. He didn’t come clean and say, ‘I can’t cut this gig, but can we work something out, guys, where I’ll come on but with another drummer backing me up?’ Or, ‘I’ll come and play a few songs.’ That would have been cool."


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Sharon just doesn't want to pay him properly...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Read a interview where Ozzy said that Bill had sticky notes pasted 
all over his drum kit 'cause he couldn't remember the tunes.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Read a interview where Ozzy said that Bill had sticky notes pasted
> all over his drum kit 'cause he couldn't remember the tunes.


Wow, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Ozzy is a space case. If he doesn't use a teleprompter I'll eat my shirt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Ozzy, and others, always tend to make up words when they forgot the lyrics. No body 
cares when that happens. But, drum licks (like guitar) are more scrutinized when they're off.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Thought I'd heard that it was insurance premium needed to have Bill and his couple heart attacks hit the road that was the issue - he felt it should be paid out of the "band" expense funds, the band thought he should pay for his own coverage out of his own cut. 

I've heard a couple of the recent shows - ok, parts of the shows... Ozzy tended to shout out "go f*&^)in' crazy!!" when lyrics roll past the teleprompter too quickly. I'm guessing he said it half a dozen times per tune that I heard.

A buddy was at one of the first shows of the tour in Austin, TX and said Ozzy was glued to the teleprompter all night. For the most part the music was great - but it shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that the singer/mumbler was the weakest link up there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Wow, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Ozzy is a space case. If he doesn't use a teleprompter I'll eat my shirt.


He has used one for years


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ward could easily have something that would run on an iPad to help him with the arrangements.

It's more likely an insurance cost issue as has been suggested.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought it was because Bill ate all the yellow M&Ms and Ozzie liked the yellow ones. "He shoulda ate the brown ones. I don't like the brown ones" Ozzie said.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> He has used one for years


Wouldn't that require he be literate?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have no issues with Ozzy needing a teleprompter. Hell I wish I had had one when I was trying to remember the words and arrangments to forty songs a night.

I just don't get off on them making it seem as if Ward is addled because he needs sticky notes. Ozzy is as much a basket case as any aging rocker. He (or his handler) should NOT be casting stones on the subject.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

Ward has been in and out of Sabbath for decades due to whatever reasons personal or professional. 
The thought of him being too fat to tour is amusing considering the lead guitarist is getting cancer treatment for the rest of his life. They must have a fair insurance policy for Tony, and perhaps Bill's was different. Ozzy was supposed to be back on drugs for the recording of 13, and he must be their biggest liability. 
Whatever it is, Even though the album sounds like it was written for Bill's unique drum style, I doubt having him record and perform it live would have made an "improvement". It's a good album. Having bill in the group would have made it a bit "heavier" I suppose...lol


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wow, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Ozzy is a space case. If he doesn't use a teleprompter I'll eat my shirt.


Not to mention that his voice is shot LOL. That being said, I'll be going to see them in a few days


----------

